# Who rides ss?



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I have one, I know that dirtcrab, rt, Impy, little b, and maybe Sabine have them. Who else?


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

<---holding up 3 fingers for my 3-speed


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> I have one, I know that dirtcrab, rt, Impy, little b, and maybe Sabine have them. Who else?


ooh! last sunday i has a ss roadie with an unfortunate 53x27 ratio on a very flat ride. ouch!!

i should fire my mechanic.

uh, i am my mechanic. doh. 

rt


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

How much do you like those two extra gears?


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Me me*

Well almost. I am in the process of collecting parts to build mine up. Dilemma, should I go rigid or not??? Don't have a fork yet.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't have a SS... yet.

I'm considering rescuing my old British Eagle from my parents' garage when I go to visit them in May and making it my pet SS project. I think the frame is really too big for me to ride anything technical on, and I have one wonky knee so it's probably not that wise anyway. But it'd make a great beater... I was considering asking my boss if I could leave it in my office and ride around the plant at lunchtime for some extra exercise (I work on the construction end of a water purification/pumping/storage plant, so there are a few roads to ride around and very little traffic).

- Jen.


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

Me, me, me! I love my SS!


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

Going on 5 years now...far better than going to the gym and doing leg presses.

http://www.velobella.org/cafe_lounge_blackfart.htm

I've since traded in the Black Fart for the Disco Trout, which I love even more.
http://www.pbase.com/sdukes/singlespeedin_gals

Sabine


----------



## downhilldoll (Jul 7, 2004)

*Me Too..*

I have one too....  
It's a great training tool and a hoot to ride


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Going on 5 years now...far better than going to the gym and doing leg presses.
> 
> Sabine


I'd like to add that sabine does not just own a SS, but is a bona fide SS goddess.


----------



## SammyJane (Nov 17, 2004)

*I'd like to . . .*

Can anyone comment on Surly 1x1 sizing? I've been eyeing them on Webcyclery but am weary of sizing.

Thanks.
Sam


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

SammyJane said:


> Can anyone comment on Surly 1x1 sizing? I've been eyeing them on Webcyclery but am weary of sizing.
> 
> Thanks.
> Sam


i can comment only on the XS if that's any help. i'm 5'1", with a short torso and a 31" inseam. the XS is a true 14". i've got plenty of standover but the tt is a bit long (21.5"). i'm running it with a 90mm, +6* stem and this seems to be working well. still it's a bit of a challenge for me to get it through tight stuff because of the length of the tt. overall, though i really love it. great ride, awesome cornering in sweeping turns. 

rt

a pic of my baby...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Sabine said:


> Going on 5 years now...far better than going to the gym and doing leg presses.
> 
> http://www.velobella.org/cafe_lounge_blackfart.htm
> 
> ...


lol! love the names of your bikes. 

rt


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Ummm...

So, I sorta, like, have...

Okay, I'm totally frickin' insane. I have 5 singlespeeds.

Surly 1x1, Santa Cruz Blur that was converted into a SS (I know, WTF?), a fixie Surly Crosscheck commuter, a BMX, and a ice cream getter cruiser. 

Hello. My name is catzilla and I like stupid bikes.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

catzilla said:


> Ummm...
> 
> So, I sorta, like, have...
> 
> ...


I spy a papasan.

And yes, re the Blur, WTF?

Sabine


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

*rt* said:


> i can comment only on the XS if that's any help. i'm 5'1", with a short torso and a 31" inseam.


 Oh wow, you're ALLL legs! I'm 5'4" with a 29" inseam and I thought I had a short torso!

Speaking of Surlys, did any of you join that Speedgoat raffle? That's going to be neato!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

kpicha said:


> Oh wow, you're ALLL legs! I'm 5'4" with a 29" inseam and I thought I had a short torso!
> 
> Speaking of Surlys, did any of you join that Speedgoat raffle? That's going to be neato!


i'm distantly related to a daddy long-leg. 

rt


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

Lord, I'm the exact opposite. 5' 7" with a 30" inseam. And the arms to match the upper body height. So I guess that means I'm related to apes? Sigh.

I signed up for the raffle and I'm hoping I win so that the next time someone asks wh SS's, I can say, "ME! ME!"

M


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

screampint said:


> How much do you like those two extra gears?


a lot actually. I had every intention of going truely single but knew I was not strong enough so I thought I would try it 3x1 for a while and then get rid of the from rings. What I found is I really like this set up. I'm not super fit and strong so that I can manage well everywhere I wish to take it. I also discovered while the front derailer was broken that it's not really good for me to power everything in the one gear. Makes my knees hurt. So I fixed the derailer and put it back on.

I went on a ride with littleb when it was broken and figured out how to shift it with my shoe; toe for downshifting, heel for up.  I still ride this bike more than my racer x


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

MallieD said:


> Lord, I'm the exact opposite. 5' 7" with a 30" inseam. And the arms to match the upper body height. So I guess that means I'm related to apes? Sigh.


i'm taller, but similar build. 5'12" w/ 33-34" inseam or so. men's bike "sizing" fit me fine, but women's clothing doesn't. monkey girl #2 i suppose!  

i bought a raffle ticket too, it's a bit on the small side, but oh well! i never win these things anyway. thought it would be fun for my other pink bike to have some company in pinkness.


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Deanna ?*

I'm no mathimatician but isn't 5'12" like 6'? LOL anyway I feel your pain, my dtr & I are both 5'9" with a 33-34" inseam, only it's really hard to find pants for her because she is a size 2 (maybe a 3 now).



deanna said:


> i'm taller, but similar build. 5'12" w/ 33-34" inseam or so. men's bike "sizing" fit me fine, but women's clothing doesn't. monkey girl #2 i suppose!
> 
> i bought a raffle ticket too, it's a bit on the small side, but oh well! i never win these things anyway. thought it would be fun for my other pink bike to have some company in pinkness.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

*rt* said:



> i'm distantly related to a daddy long-leg.
> 
> rt





*rt* said:


> i'm distantly related to a daddy long-leg.
> 
> rt


I hate to break this to everyone, but RT is a bona fide crack smoker! 

Exhibit A: She claims to have a 31" inseam, yet when she tooled around on my Blur at the parking lot of San Juan, she was straining to reach the pedals.

Exhibit B: I have a 29" inseam. No crack smoking and a REAL measuring tape was used derive this number.

RT still, to this day, insists that her legs are longer than mine. Perhaps we should set up a fund for her.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I always knew she was a little loopy! 

Will we have to resort to kidnapping?


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

screampint said:


> I always knew she was a little loopy!
> 
> Will we have to resort to kidnapping?


[email protected] you! I was ignoring that exchange on Passion hoping you'd think I was oblivious.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

deanna said:


> i bought a raffle ticket too, it's a bit on the small side, but oh well! i never win these things anyway. thought it would be fun for my other pink bike to have some company in pinkness.


Me too. I'm 5'8" so maybe it'd be a little small, but I want a pink singlespeed!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Lots of fun.... Everybody's doing it.... 

Besides it will clear your skin, drop 5 pounds off where ever you like, add shine and body to your hair, and improve your lovelife!


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

I had an old Specialized hardrock with semi-horizontal drops that was shortly to be turned into a single speed. And then it was stolen. Very very sad. It has been replaced by a $60 purchase of a used Haro. I plan to make it an SS, but now I need to go out and buy a singleator, new crank arms, a ring, and a few other parts that were not necessary for the Specialized. So I have been delayed a bit. I have been commuting on the Haro as if it were a single speed, to try to figure out what gear ration I want when I finally switch is over (It will mostly still be used for commuting, but with a swappable rear wheel so I can also maybe trail ride with it). If I like it, I will probably buy a dedicated SS frame one day. Unless, of course, I win the pink surly. 

I normally ride a 15.5" frame, so I am not sure if it will be too big for me. And my BF, who has always wanted a pink bike, rides a 17" frame, so it will probably be too small for him. But if one of us wins it, he will at least get the headset, since he bought me one for Christmas. And if it has pink skewers, he bought me those for my birthday.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I hate to break this to everyone, but RT is a bona fide crack smoker!
> 
> Exhibit A: She claims to have a 31" inseam, yet when she tooled around on my Blur at the parking lot of San Juan, she was straining to reach the pedals.
> 
> ...


she lies! don't trust anything Dirtcrab says. not only did she take me on a ride that nearly caused a meltdown but she sent me home sick. i think she's trying to kill me. so whatever she says it's not true.

  

rt (will find a tape measure and take pictures)


----------



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

fellow ss'er here.. love it.


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

*rt* said:


> she lies! don't trust anything Dirtcrab says. not only did she take me on a ride that nearly caused a meltdown but she sent me home sick. i think she's trying to kill me. so whatever she says it's not true.
> 
> 
> 
> rt (will find a tape measure and take pictures)


Clearly in denial!    I know what to get your for your birthday: http://www.wassco.com/crtame.html.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> I'm no mathimatician but isn't 5'12" like 6'?


details, details...  a friend of mine said to make myself feel really "short" i should say i'm 4'24" or so... 

i was the size your daughter is when i was in HS. distance runner and couldn't keep any weight on. i've since filled out slightly and can wear size 6 or 8 which are a little easier to find!


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*Gift for rt!*

Or perhaps we could all go in together on a medieval rack. A little stretching and pulling and we could get her to a 34" inseam. OUCH!!!

M


----------



## Elise (Dec 28, 2004)

*Most all the time*

It's great, and it's amazing how much you can ride.



screampint said:


> I have one, I know that dirtcrab, rt, Impy, little b, and maybe Sabine have them. Who else?


----------



## bikermom (Oct 14, 2004)

Me too me too. It has made my other hardtail feel so mundane. My singlespeed definately talks the LOUDEST. Plus, I just love riding it with a rigid fork. It just makes me happy. Like a haircut that doesn't need to be blow-dried. It just flows with the breeze.

I have a Rock Lobster SS with a Kelly fork and it just looks so right and so clean, even though it is dirty most of time. Singlespeeding has kept mountain biking fun for me. I don't have the largest attention span you know. Riding a rigid Singlespeed has a magical way of holding my attention. Magical? Well, it demands my attention. 
I just like it! It is simple and everything else in life isn't these days!!!



screampint said:


> I have one, I know that dirtcrab, rt, Impy, little b, and maybe Sabine have them. Who else?


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*Count me in!!!*



screampint said:


> I have one, I know that dirtcrab, rt, Impy, little b, and maybe Sabine have them. Who else?


As of this past weekend, I'm officially on the ss groove. Rigid, and I love it!!!


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

Just my brakes to put on and I'll be there too.


----------



## RMG (Oct 13, 2004)

*Another One Here*

Okay, I'm the only one here who has one, but isn't too happy with it. I wanted to give it a try, hubby bought me a KHS solo one for my birthday because I HAD to have one but didn't know if I'd like it. Rode it 2x since November, both times on hilly rooty terrain in the Northeast. Well, there must be something wrong with me, because the whole time I was riding it, I was dreaming of my full squish gearie.
Everyone else was pedaling up hills with ease and I was struggling with hills I always made before. 
They tell me, I have to keep at it--it will get easier..
I will give it a few more tries, but it seems like you all loved it right from the start.
I'll try to see if it grows on me by the Spring.
Either, I will end up making it an "around town" bike or you'll see it in the classifieds sometime in the near future.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> As of this past weekend, I'm officially on the ss groove. Rigid, and I love it!!!


And here's the bike


----------



## Elise (Dec 28, 2004)

*A few things come to mind ...*

Well, it may be true that SS'ing just isn't for you, but I can't help wondering about a few things. First of all, what gearing did you have? Seems like a lot of guys go right to a 2-1 ratio, which may be too hard either for you, or for the terrain you're riding. Here in California, we have some massive climbs, and women I know run anywhere from a 32-20 to a 34-18. You want a gear that will challenge you but not defeat you. Hilly, rooty terrain in the Northeast could be extremely challenging on a SS (I'm from Massachusetts, so I know); maybe you should try some easier trails to get used to it. Also, you should expect to stand up on climbs you can sit and easily pedal up on a geared bike.

Were you riding with all guys? Or riders who are quite a bit more experienced than you? They can set a brutal pace. You might want to go out by yourself and just test your limits.

I love SS'ing, because although it's hard work, it makes you a lot stronger and it makes trails you've ridden many times challenging in a whole new way again. There's a great sense of accomplishment in riding a section that defeated you before - something I had when I started mountain biking all those years ago and haven't had in the same way since.

Anyway, just some thoughts. Happy trails!

Elise



RMG said:


> Okay, I'm the only one here who has one, but isn't too happy with it. I wanted to give it a try, hubby bought me a KHS solo one for my birthday because I HAD to have one but didn't know if I'd like it. Rode it 2x since November, both times on hilly rooty terrain in the Northeast. Well, there must be something wrong with me, because the whole time I was riding it, I was dreaming of my full squish gearie.
> Everyone else was pedaling up hills with ease and I was struggling with hills I always made before.
> They tell me, I have to keep at it--it will get easier..
> I will give it a few more tries, but it seems like you all loved it right from the start.
> ...


----------



## RMG (Oct 13, 2004)

Running a 33-16 which is what came stock on the bike. Maybe I will try changing out some of the gears and see if it helps any.
Thanks


----------



## Crankypants (Feb 4, 2004)

*That's high!*

I wouldn't like SSing in that gear either! I ride the rocky, rooty trails of the Northeast too and run 32X20. Some people say that's low, but when I switched from an 18 I found I could make a lot more climbs and technical stuff. I think a lower gear will really change your experience.



RMG said:


> Running a 33-16 which is what came stock on the bike. Maybe I will try changing out some of the gears and see if it helps any.
> Thanks


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

*I thought only guys measured things..?*



dirtcrab said:


> RT still, to this day, insists that her legs are longer than mine. Perhaps we should set up a fund for her.


Time to take the measuring tape out girls.

CA


----------



## lil' kid (Apr 16, 2004)

*I've got a Spot...built with my own two hands!*

Built up just the way I like it with most new parts...I think the wheels are the only used part...one from mtbr, one from Ebay.


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

Suzy does. Hasn't ridden it in over 8 months though.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

*That's 'cause Jericho isn't a real bike maker*



Zonic Man said:


> Suzy does. Hasn't ridden it in over 8 months though.


And what's more: Jericho sucks! I wonder why that Jericho link hasn't been working for so long? That's right, Jericho's a flake!


----------



## oldpro (Mar 2, 2005)

dirtcrab said:


> I hate to break this to everyone, but RT is a bona fide crack smoker!
> 
> Exhibit A: She claims to have a 31" inseam, yet when she tooled around on my Blur at the parking lot of San Juan, she was straining to reach the pedals.
> 
> ...


Perhaps she is thinking in cm and not inches??


----------



## Zonic Man (Dec 19, 2003)

AteMrYeats said:


> And what's more: Jericho sucks! I wonder why that Jericho link hasn't been working for so long? That's right, Jericho's a flake!


Mmmmkay.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*I have one-*

-a little rigid Redline, right out of the box. Low-end everything except for my Big Cheese grips. Just started riding it in January and am pretty addicted. it appeals to my ox-like nature.


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*the pic...*

oops, forgot the pic


----------



## grannyannie (Jun 5, 2004)

*i do i do!*

i finally built one up after some prodding from screampint, keith and simon.....here's a shot from the innagural ride at highline lake state park. i loved it, i can't believe you are allowed to have that much fun on a bike! it was so light and nimble...but then again i am used to my 30 pound monster of fullsuspension-techology.
not me riding in the picture, it is actually screampint. but i was there singlespeeding right along.


----------



## mindhole (Mar 2, 2004)

*one freakin's speed, all right! *

Not a "boutique" bike at all, but a Trek 9.8 which had broken cable guides.... good candidate for a SS. Such a blast! I'm hoping to race it a bit this year. 
(I should have said in my HT vs. FS thread that SS is obviously a great place for a hardtail!)


----------



## ieeee! (Apr 15, 2005)

*converted voodoo*

Converted an older Voodoo Wanga hardtail to SS, also added disc brakes.

Initial intent was to end up with a lower maintenence bike (NW slop was killing the FS bike).

NEVER expected it to be so much freeeekin fun! I am in love.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

My better half rides one almost excusively....and a 29" wheeled one now.... she loves the simplicity of it....


----------

